# Help w/ 1978 Datsun F10



## thundergoddess666 (Jan 31, 2009)

I recently had the Jiffy Lube engine flush done on my 1978 F10. They told me the car would smoke for a few minutes afterwards, but it never stopped smoking. I eventually took it to a certified Nissan mechanic and was told not to put anymore money into the F10. They said that the engine was shot and was burning coolant and oil. Well, it is constantly smoking white smoke out the tailpipe, and periodically runs out of coolant & overheats. Also, I don't know if this is related or not but the passenger side floor has been filling up w/ water. I was told by the Nissan mechanic that an engine rebuild would be over $1000 and that it wouldn't be worth it. Does anyone on this site know if there are rebuild kits available for the Datsun F10? Or have any other suggestions. I'm not mechanically inclined, but I am attached to this car.

I'm not certain if the Jiffy Lube engine flush did this to my sweet little Datsun or not. Granted, it was an old car. But, prior to the service the damn car always ran perfectly. I wish I hadn't accepted that service. Then, at least if the engine did go out, I wouldn't have to worry that an unnecessary service was what caused it.

P.S. Can anyone suggest any mechanics in the Portland, OR area who work on old Datsuns?







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like the head gasket failed...which you really can't blame on the engine flush. These engines were known for the occassional head gasket failure. The job itself is fairly easy on this engine...as head gaskets go... The question is the integrity of the rings and if there is any resurfacing required to the deck of the head. You can't measure the head for warpage until it's removed. If it does need resurfacing, this will increase the compression slightly. Sometimes when you increase the compression on an old engine, you end up with an oil burning engine as the old rings can't handle the new-found compression. If you want to take a gamble, replace the head gasket, resurface the head if necessary and see how it goes.

As far as "rebuild kits," the parts are available to rebuild your A14. Gasket kits, rings, bearings, even pistons are all available from Nissan as well as aftermarket sources, such as Fel-pro and TRW/Sealed power. Start adding in labor and machine shop services, that $1000 estimate may be on the "low" side. 

Another alternative is searching for a used JDM (Japanese Domestic market) engine. Do some Google searching and you should find some.


----------

